# Current USC MFA Student Input is Needed: What Equipment/Facilities Do You Use at USC?



## Alexa P.

We're developing another guide about how to apply to film school at USC. It would greatly help our community of aspiring film school students if you could weigh in about your pre- and post-production experience at USC SCA. 

We need more information on the make/model of the cameras, grips, editing software, and other filmmaking equipment you use, as well as your experience with USC's filmmaking facilities. 

Thank you!


----------

